# Cutout in Nov. in South AL?



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

FL_Ranger said:


> Think it would be okay to do the cutout now? (Probably be early Nov. by the time I can get over there). Or should I wait until spring to do it? There's no real hurry or anything, just curious if it's fine to do it now since our winters are fairly mild.


You could make it work if you could add frames of honey, but it is easier to do in early spring. There's less honey to deal with, and it's easier on the bees.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I agree with River....


----------



## FL_Ranger (May 28, 2016)

Yeah I believe I'll wait then. I feel like it would be easier to do it right before the spring flow. Always open to second opinions though!


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

The best time for a cutout is late January. I've done them on a 60 degree day with 100% success. Bee population is at a low point. Combs are relatively light because the bees have consumed much of their winter stores. There is very little brood to cut and tie into frames. The only caveat is that I've always had a few frames of honey to give them so they make it into fruit bloom.


----------

